# Welche Rute zum "Buttlöffeln"?



## fischa1234 (5. Februar 2010)

Hallo!

Wollte mitte April mal nach Fehmarn zum Brandungsangeln!
Nebenbei wollte ich das Angeln mit Buttlöffel probieren, habe aber nur noch eine Spinnrute mit 10- 30 gr. Wurfgewicht rumliegen und denke, dass ich für die verfügbaren Buttlöffel etwas mehr WG sein könnte!

Könnt Ihr mir eine Rute empfehlen?

Sollte auch nicht das teuerste sein (wollte ja erstmal nur probieren)!

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Ossipeter (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Rute zum "Buttlöffeln"?*

Schau mal bei aktuelle Angebote, da gibts ´ne Brandungsrute für 40 EUROS


----------



## fischa1234 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Rute zum "Buttlöffeln"?*

Hi OSSIPETER,

danke für die Antwort, aber hier geht es um die Rute zum Buttlöffeln!
Ich denke da an eine Spinnrute!?


----------



## hornhechteutin (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Rute zum "Buttlöffeln"?*

Moin Moin ,
warum nimmste nicht Buttlöffel von bis zu 25er Gewicht ? Damit kommste auch mit Deiner Spinnrute weit genug raus(Geflecht drauf is klar ) . Mit größeren Buttlöffel fische ich nur vom Kleinboot aus .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## fischa1234 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Rute zum "Buttlöffeln"?*

Habe bisher nur Buttlöffel >30 Gramm gefunden!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Rute zum "Buttlöffeln"?*

Ping mal Sven an,
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/member.php?u=4098


----------



## Freelander (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Rute zum "Buttlöffeln"?*

Na,na wer klaut den hier meine Überschrift?:vik:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=170539


----------



## Freelander (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Rute zum "Buttlöffeln"?*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> warum nimmste nicht Buttlöffel von bis zu 25er Gewicht ? Damit kommste auch mit Deiner Spinnrute weit genug raus(Geflecht drauf is klar ) . Mit größeren Buttlöffel fische ich nur vom Kleinboot aus .
> 
> 
> ...




So habe ich mir das auch vorgestellt!#6


----------



## schl.wetterangler (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Rute zum "Buttlöffeln"?*

ich nehm beim Brandunsangeln immer meine Mefo rute zum rum spielen mit nen Effzett blinker 25gr der drilling ab statt dessen 25 cm mono und n Wurmhaken dran dann rausgefeuert und im zeitlupentempo wieder eingezupft klappt super bei ruhigem wetter wenn die Platten nicht aktiv sind man kann sie suchen manchmal fang ich mit dieser Methode mehr wie mit denn zwei Brandungsruten


----------



## Freelander (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Rute zum "Buttlöffeln"?*



schl.wetterangler schrieb:


> ich nehm beim Brandunsangeln immer meine Mefo rute zum rum spielen mit nen Effzett blinker 25gr der drilling ab statt dessen 25 cm mono und n Wurmhaken dran dann rausgefeuert und im zeitlupentempo wieder eingezupft klappt super bei ruhigem wetter wenn die Platten nicht aktiv sind man kann sie suchen manchmal fang ich mit dieser Methode mehr wie mit denn zwei Brandungsruten



Sehr geil,ich weiß schon warum ich mein ganzes Brandungskrams vekauft habe.
Hoffentlich kann man bald wieder an die Küste.#6
Langsam nervt das Wetter.


----------



## vermesser (3. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Rute zum "Buttlöffeln"?*



schl.wetterangler schrieb:


> ich nehm beim Brandunsangeln immer meine Mefo rute zum rum spielen mit nen Effzett blinker 25gr der drilling ab statt dessen 25 cm mono und n Wurmhaken dran dann rausgefeuert und im zeitlupentempo wieder eingezupft klappt super bei ruhigem wetter wenn die Platten nicht aktiv sind man kann sie suchen manchmal fang ich mit dieser Methode mehr wie mit denn zwei Brandungsruten



Als Köder Wattwurm oder Fetzen?

Theoretisch und um die Wurfweite zu erhöhen, müsste doch auch ein schlanker, silberner Mefo-Blinker plus Vorfach klappen...ODER?


----------



## HD4ever (3. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Rute zum "Buttlöffeln"?*

denke das du da weder ne 10-30g Rute, noch ne Brandungspeitsche für benutzen kannst .... 
ich mach das mit meiner "normalen" Ostseepilkrute - ne Zebco mit 60-120g oder vom Ufer mit meiner Mefo-Rute 30-70g


----------



## Palerado (7. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Rute zum "Buttlöffeln"?*

Mal eine etwas andere Frage hierzu.
Klappt das mit den Buttlöffeln bei Euch vom Ufer?

Wenn ich die richtig rausfeuer habe ich nachher immer einen schönes Knäul in der Hand.


----------



## chrisdive (28. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Rute zum "Buttlöffeln"?*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Schau mal bei aktuelle Angebote, da gibts ´ne Brandungsrute für 40 EUROS


 
#challo, der gute man will nen butt-löffeln...was soll er denn mit ner brandungsrute#q

frage: was will ich mit der rute? werfen!!  da bietet sich natürlich ne spinnfisch rute an, dann noch die frage nach dem gewicht deiner löffel und schon hast du deine butt rute...fedisch, nur keine falsche scheu #6

beste grüße 
chris


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Rute zum "Buttlöffeln"?*



Palerado schrieb:


> Mal eine etwas andere Frage hierzu.
> Klappt das mit den Buttlöffeln bei Euch vom Ufer?
> 
> *Wenn ich die richtig rausfeuer habe ich nachher immer einen schönes Knäul in der Hand.*





Was für ein Knäul? Schnurperücken,Seegras,oder was?#c

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## HD4ever (29. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Rute zum "Buttlöffeln"?*

vom Ufer aus kann damit wohl nur an auf den Sandbänken fischen ... weit rausfeuern und ranzupfen ist sicher nicht so efektiv
am besten sollst du den BL ja auch etwas auf und ab hüpfen lassen und nicht wie nen Grundbleib übern Boden schleifen.
Gewaltwürfe sind da nicht unbedingt angebracht.


----------



## fischa1234 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Rute zum "Buttlöffeln"?*

Hat es denn jemand schon einmal vom Ufer aus versucht und erfolg gehabt? Bei der Führung des Buttlöffels dachte ich an ein heranzupfen mit der Rutenspitze nach oben (denke der Löffel wird dann auch ein wenig hüpfen) und auch mal schleifen lassen!
Dazwischen immer wieder ein wenig Pause!! Der erste Test wird am 17.04 auf Fehmarn an der Ostmole Puttgarden (nur Sandbank) erfolgen! Mal schauen!!


----------



## derporto (3. April 2010)

*AW: Welche Rute zum "Buttlöffeln"?*

habe es vor einer woche mehrere tage in warnemünde von den molen aus probiert. falkfish-buttlöffel, 40g, wattwurm.alles ausprobiert. zupfen, langsames stetiges einholen, einholen mit pausen,einholen mit längeren pausen, langsames über-grund-ziehen aus der hand, alles gemischt. nicht einen zupfer, nicht einen biss. ich hoffe immer noch, dass es nicht an mir lag...


----------



## derporto (3. April 2010)

*AW: Welche Rute zum "Buttlöffeln"?*

was ich noch dazu anfügen muss. habe das "buttlöffeln" das erste mal 2005 in heiligen hafen im binnensee ausprobiert. allerdings mitten im sommer und mit einem möresilda und 30cm-vorfach.vom ufer selbstverständlich. bei 30 grad gingen mir kurz hintereinander rechts von der schleuse zwei schöne 40er auf den wattwurm. deshalb hatte ich im grunde von anfang an eine art blindes vertrauen zu dieser art der butt-angelei. umso größer war meine enttäuschung,dass ich nun mit einem echten buttlöffel in warnemünde nicht einen einzigen biss verzeichnen konnte.


----------



## linkspaddel (7. April 2010)

*AW: Welche Rute zum "Buttlöffeln"?*

Die Jenzi Mitsuki in 60 Gr. WG ist klasse dafür (Ich hab sie in 2,70 Meter gehabt, wiegt fast nix). Dann 12er Geflecht auf ner 4000er Rolle (oder z.B. Sagus 3000), nen 30 Gramm Löffel und ein kurzes (10-15 cm) Stück dicke FC oder Mono (0,60er und mehr) so hast Du kein Knäul..
Die Rute kostet bei pro fishing rd 60E, ist n fairer Preis für die Rute.


----------



## RigoR (22. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Rute zum "Buttlöffeln"?*

Also du musst ein steifes Stück Sehne als Vorfach nehmen,  um Verwicklungen zu verhindern. so zwischen 50'er und 60'er Monofile als Vorfach. Das Vorfach sollte ungefähr 25 cm lang sein und du kannst es mit Perlen in Perlmutt und Spinnerblatt verzieren.
War Sonntag los,aber ohne Erfolg. Im März diesen Jahres habe ich es zum ersten mal ausprobiert un drei Miniflundern gefangen. Ich werde es weiter probieren und euch berichten.


----------

